# Bizarre Lightroom discussions in other forums



## davidedric (Apr 30, 2014)

I suppose this belongs in the Lounge.   I wonder if any of you dip into discussions in other forums (I actually have DPR in mind)? 

There are some most extraordinary comments about Lightroom from people who just don't have a clue (e.g.  I gave up Lightroom years ago -  it's just a cataloguing tool).    I try to restrain myself from joining in,  but sometimes I just can't help it.   I wonder if I am suffering from a strange affliction. 

Am I alone? 

Dave


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 30, 2014)

I tend to ignore DPR. The Forum has a pretty lousy user interface, and the discussions are often indeed weird and uninformed. Dunno why, but I haven't had the urge to jump in and set folks right. Maybe I'm mellowing in my old age.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 30, 2014)

You're not alone at all David!  I've found things the comments on Lightroom reviews - like computer magazine's websites or MacRumors - are excellent for laughably uninformed comments too.  And I rarely set foot on DPReview's site because it's just not worth the stress.


----------



## Bryan Conner (May 1, 2014)

I also very rarely visit DPR.  I am also like Hal, I have learned to only read the posts, shake my head and move on to another post.  Well...ok, I usually move on without joining in.  Often when I join in on these discussions that are filled with blatant misconceptions and misinformation, I end up being frustrated because I can not get people to see the light and truth.  I am realizing that I am becoming a curmudgeon...lol.


----------



## davidedric (May 1, 2014)

I am sure you are all right.   I had the temerity to suggest that maybe, nowadays, titling a sub-forum "Retouching" didn't quite capture the essence of what are doing in post processing - and got some dog's abuse in a thread that ran to almost 100 posts.   I know I should stay away (I only wandered in by accident when I was looking for actual kit reviews), but it's a bit like scratching an itch.   I'm also tempted to lob the odd rock in the pool, just to watch the fun 

Dave


----------



## clee01l (May 1, 2014)

davidedric said:


> ...   I'm also tempted to lob the odd rock in the pool, just to watch the fun


That's the definition of a troll. Are you sure that's going to help?


----------



## robosolo (May 1, 2014)

I realize that DPR can get very nasty at times but it can be very helpful if you take the time to figure out just who to listen to. You also have the option on DPR of blocking particularly obnoxious individuals.

robosolo


----------



## davidedric (May 1, 2014)

I only said tempted!   You are quite right Cletus that it would not be a good thing to do.   However,  receiving personal abuse in response to a polite question is not good behaviour either.   I have started to learn who some of the obnoxious posters are,  but on balance I am going to stay away. 

Dave


----------

